# Guide Schedule Incomplete - Only 3 Days



## jangell2 (Jan 22, 2002)

This has been going on a couple of weeks. It only goes out 3 days and yes, we have connected to the TiVo service. I even got a message saying I needed to connect because there were only 3 days of schedule. Now after connecting, downloading and loading the info, no improvement.

Also I’ve noticed what schedule there is, is off by an hour. I forget whether it’s slow or not, but the program description doesn’t match the content of the actual program. This I’ve noticed on CNN. A weekly show description is off by a week.

We are in central time using Xfinity. Is this likely to be a TiVo problem, or Xfinity?


----------



## jangell2 (Jan 22, 2002)

Golly, gee whiz. Lots of views, but no ideas. I dread having to call TiVo support.


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

Try a clear program info/to do list, see if that helps.


----------



## jangell2 (Jan 22, 2002)

lhvetinari said:


> Try a clear program info/to do list, see if that helps.


After reading your message I decided to try your idea. Before doing it, I checked the guide and now it goes out 13 days. Apparently the problem is now fixed. Yesterday, it was not fixed. Go figure.

Thank you for your suggestion.


----------

